# They Still Have Not Found The 2 Escape Inmates - White Male Murderers On The Loose



## naturalmanenyc

It's been SIX days and these guys have not been found.  They literally tunneled out of prison to a manhole and haven't been seen since.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ers-closes-road-plattsburgh-article-1.2254184

*Manhunt for escaped New York inmates returns near scene of prison break: cops*
BY JASON SILVERSTEIN 

NEW YORK DAILY NEWS

Published: Wednesday, June 10, 2015, 11:56 PM
Updated: Thursday, June 11, 2015, 10:12 AM






NEW YORK STATE POLICE / HANDOUT/EPA
*David Sweat (left) and Richard Matt escaped from prison Saturday and remain on the run.*

The massive manhunt for New York’s two most wanted fugitives focused Thursday on a rural area just two miles from the prison where the pair escaped Saturday.

Bloodhounds reportedly picked up the scent of convicted murderers David Sweat and Richard Matt, while authorities found a spot where they believed the missing pair were “bedding down,” ABC News reported Thursday.

Several roads east of the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y., including Route 374, were shut down Thursday morning as a helicopter circled over a heavily wooded area within walking distance of the prison.





Escapee manhunt enters sixth day
Reuters








More than 450 cops and K-9 teams on the ground searched for the elusive escapees. Gov. Cuomo announced a $100,000 bounty for the arrests of Sweat, 34, and Matt, 48.

*HOW THE PRISON BREAK WENT DOWN: EXCLUSIVE details on the escape route from New York's Clinton Correctional Facility*





PreviousNext
*Police surround Route 374 in Cadyville while investigating a lead on the escape of two inmates.*
Local schools were closed for the day and residents were warned to lock their doors as the search intensified in its sixth day.

Robocalls made to area homes asked people to leave their outdoor lights turned on to help authorities hunting the convicts.

While authorities feared the pair had reached Vermont after their daring “Shawshank Redemption”-style escape, the Thursday morning manhunt indicated the duo didn’t make it too far.

But officials have yet to receive a confirmed report of a physical sighting of either man since the jail break. Authorities believe the fugitives had a head start of several hours before prison officials noticed their shocking absence.

The stretch of Route 374 was initially shut down about 10:30 p.m. Wednesday as authorities chased a lead on the two escapees, state police sources told the Daily News.

Sweat and Matt hatched an elaborate scheme to break out of the maximum security lockup near the Canadian border, using power tools authorities suspect were supplied to them by Joyce Mitchell, a worker at the prison, sources said.

Follow @jaysunsilver


----------



## Nazaneen

so they just dont know where the heck they are. they may never be found.
i hope theyre not in my area lol.


----------



## rabs77

The guy in the first picture has crazy eyes.


----------



## Naveah2050

I bet if they bring them in, they will find a way to bring these violent convicts in peacefully without you know, killing them


----------



## JerriBlank

"
*While authorities feared the pair had reached Vermont after their daring “Shawshank Redemption”-style escape, the Thursday morning manhunt indicated the duo didn’t make it too far.

But officials have yet to receive a confirmed report of a physical sighting of either man since the jail break. Authorities believe the fugitives had a head start of several hours before prison officials noticed their shocking absence.*"

So how do they know how far they have made it or not? smdh.


----------



## Ganjababy

I hope they dont cross the border into canada


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Police know they had help so they're questioning a female prison guard authorities believe may have been charmed by one of the prisoners and helped them escape. They had some kind of machine they used to punch a hole in the wall so they could escape. Guards say they didn't hear a thing. *side eye*


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Ganjababy said:


> I hope they dont cross the border into canada


Interpol's already been notified. They escaped on Saturday night I believe and they had at least 7 hours before the prison figured out they were gone. The prison is 25 miles away from Canadian border. If they had outside help they could be anywhere.


----------



## natural2008

I hope they are found, but I don't think they are going to find them.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

If they were smart enough to figure out how to escape from a maximum security prison, they were smart enough to have a plan to get as far away as possible. I hope the police are just saying they didn't get that far in the hopes that they'll let their guards down and possibly get caught by messing up in some way. 

If I were them, I would've already been in Canada by the time they figured out I was missing. Heck, might've caught a plane to Russia by now.


----------



## sweetvi

lol  i wonder if it was an inside job

A maximum security prison. A maximum security prison!!  wowwwww


----------



## DeepBluSea

Why wasn't the female guard who helped them plan the escape arrested?  That trick's husband worked at the jail as well.  He had no idea his wife was romancing a murderer.  She had a panic attack and backed out at the last minute. 

She must be white because a sister helping a "thug" would have been arrested at the hospital.  

I know the people who live in that area are frightened.


----------



## natural2008

DeepBluSea said:


> She must be white because a sister helping a "thug" would have been arrested at the hospital.
> .



White privilege.


----------



## Nazaneen

Richatd Matt allegedly has a genius level IQ, is well endowed, and liked Oprah 
He's probably the one who seduced the fat woman into helping with the escape. His own daughter is terrified of him .

*How sociopathic charms of escaped murderer Richard Matt are keeping him and fellow fugitive David Sweat on the Iam*


1 day ago June 11, 2015 7:41AM

Image
Video





Fugitive Richard Matt in 2008 when he was convicted for murdering and chopping up his former boss. _Source:_ Supplied
* HE IS a convicted killer and rapist with a “genius” IQ and the sociopathic charisma of Ted Bundy. The cop who put Richard Matt behind bars the last time around commented that the 48-year-old fugitive was “very handsome” when he scrubbed up and is “in all frankness, very well-endowed”. *
Matt’s legal aid lawyer, Matthew P Pynn, once told a court: “I can’t explain it. I can see him as a guy who would have a lot of friends ... Rick Matt was a fun but dangerous guy to hang around with.”
Revelations today by a Clinton Correctional supervisor that Matt was nicknamed “Hacksaw” by fellow inmates and was a highly gifted artist with a soft spot for Oprah will do nothing to diminish his cult of personality.
But as the police manhunt for Matt and convicted killer and prison escapee, David Sweat, 35, prepares to enter a fourth day, Matt’s family, ex-lovers and those who have testified against him are now living in fear that he will seek them out in a bid for either refuge or revenge.
The only person seemingly unafraid of this monster is his son Nick Harris, who shared memories of his father with New York’s _Buffalo News_ and supplied an incredible photograph of Matt holding him as a baby during a jailhouse visit.




Nick Harris in his father’s arms in an undated photo during a jailhouse visit. _Source:_ Supplied
The 23-year-old, who has taken time out of university to look after his disabled mother Vee Harris — Matt’s childhood sweetheart and ex-wife — said he believes his fugitive father would not harm him.
“My father has always wanted to have a relationship with me,” he said.
This is despite recounting the horror that unfolded the last time Matt visited the family home.
“My father broke into my mother’s house in Tonawanda (New York) and beat her,” Harris said. “I was an infant when it happened.”
The _News_ verified that story with police.
Harris said his father, too, was subject to early trauma at the hands of a deadbeat father and ultimately ended up a ward of the state.
“He was left as an infant in a car. Everybody is born innocent, but he was raised around crime. Then he went into foster care,” he said.
An unnamed police source, who arrested Matt’s father in the Broadway-Fillmore neighbourhood on multiple occasions, remembered him as “a piece of garbage”.




Nick Harris, Matt’s 23-year-old son, does not believe his father will attempt to track him down. _Source:_ Facebook
Harris said he couldn’t understand why prison authorities hadn’t kept a closer eye on his father, given he had escaped jail on two previous occasions.
In 1986, Matt broke out of New York’s Erie County Correctional Facility, where he was serving time for rape. He scaled a wall and gate topped with razor wire that slashed his forearms and remained on the loose for five days before he was caught at a family apartment in Tonawanda, New York.
In 1997, Matt kidnapped and murdered his 76-year-old former boss William Rickerson before chopping his body to pieces. He then stole a van belonging to his half-brother Wayne Schimpf, dumping it in 1997. After killing Rickerson, Matt had stolen his half brother’s van, dumping it in Texas before legging it over the border to the town of Montomoros, where he was arrested after a fatal bar stabbing.
He tried to break out of a Mexican prison, making his way to the roof before being shot by a guard.
“This guy has bullet holes on his body. He’s been shot like nine times. It’s like they can’t kill him,” Harris said.
“He showed me the scars on his forearms from another time he escaped.”




Matt’s daughter Francesca remains terrified of her father. _Source:_ Facebook
It would take a decade for him to be extradited to New York to face trial for the kidnap and murder of Rickerson. A police sniper was posted outside the courthouse and Matt was forced to wear an electric stun belt. He was sentenced to 25 years to life.
During the trial, Schimpf testified that in January 1998, Matt told him he was in trouble “that he thought he might have killed Mr. Rickerson on accident”.
“He said they hacked him up. I remember when he showed me the article, I just kind of looked at him like, ‘Are you for real?’” he told the court.
“And I just says — I mean, I couldn’t believe that he did it. I says, ‘How did you do it? How did you hack him up, with a chainsaw or something?’
“He turned and looked at me, and with a grin that I won’t forget, he said, ‘With a hacksaw’.
“This whole time I’m still thinking he’s full of crap, he’s just trying to sound big. You know, I really didn’t want to believe it.
“I remember his words: ‘I can do another seven years, but I can’t do life’.”
When Schimpf refused to let Matt use his car to get out of town, Matt warned, “You’re my brother, you’re my blood. I love you but I’ll kill you.”




Harris bears an uncanny resemblance to his fugitive father _Source:_ Supplied
The Clinton escape, the first in the prison’s 170-year history, involved cutting through steel walls at the back of their adjoining cells, crawling through a steam pipe and emerging from a manhole in a residential community. They left behind a note saying, “Have a nice day”.
Two residents said they spotted the fugitives in their back yard at 12.30am on Saturday, ABC News reported. They were holding what appeared to be a guitar case, which reportedly was kept in one inmate’s cell and may have been used to hide tools used in the escape.
“We’re just lost. We don’t know where we are. We’re on the wrong street,” the resident told ABC News the men responded when confronted.
That encounter occurred about five hours before guards realised the pair was gone.
Unions representing guards and civilian staff at the prison said many have been questioned by investigators, but no one has been suspended, disciplined or charged.
Police are investigating a female prison worker’s possible connection to their elaborate bust. Joyce Mitchell, 51, an industrial-training supervisor who has worked at Clinton Correctional since 2008 and lives an hour from the facility.
Mitchell’s son, Tobey Mitchell, 21, told _NBC_ that his mother checked herself into a hospital with chest pains on Saturday. He said she wouldn’t have helped the inmates escape.
Earlier today there were reports police had cornered the pair in a town about 40km north of New York where they were believed to have stolen a gun from a local residence. They have since speculated that Matt, at least, may have fled to Mexico, where he still has many contacts.




Prison worker Joyce Mitchell has been linked to the escape and was hospitalised with severe chest pains on the day authorities discovered the breakout. _Source:_ Facebook
Police in body armour have resumed house-to-house searches near the maximum-security prison.
On the fifth day of searching, state police said the house searches aren’t the result of any new leads and law enforcement is retracing its steps in Dannemora, about 32 kilometres from the Canadian border.
“They’ll be doing a 100 per cent sweep from the prison right out, see how that goes,” said David Favro, the sheriff for Clinton County, where the prison is located.
Law enforcement officials reiterated their plea for the public’s help in reporting anything unusual in the area.
“We don’t want them out searching the woods,” Favro said.
“But if you’re sitting on your porch, get your binoculars out and see if you see something unusual.”


----------



## Sosa

If they weren't killers, I'd be slightly entertained by this.


----------



## nysister

Ah Prison worker Joyce Mitchell, how did I know you'd look just like that.


----------



## Nazaneen

nysister said:


> Ah Prison worker Joyce Mitchell, how did I know you'd look just like that.


----------



## AVNchick

nysister said:


> Ah Prison worker Joyce Mitchell, how did I know you'd look just like that.


What, plain and healthy? I imagined she would too when I first heard a female prison worker was involved.


----------



## nysister

Nazaneen said:


>



You knew it too! lol



AVNchick said:


> What, plain and healthy? I imagined she would too when I first heard a female prison worker was involved.



Oh how diplomatic you are! LOL Seriously from the hairstyle to age, to size, to lips she was who I imagined when I heard they had help.


----------



## natural2008

I head on the news the authorities said , a District Attorney may have smuggled in items to help them with the escape."


----------



## barbiesocialite

I find prison escapes fascinating.

Anyone know of any good jail break movies?


----------



## Zaynab

I read how they had to cut through a pipe, go through the prison tunnels, etc. That would take way more than 7 hours wouldn't it?


----------



## SmileyNY

*DA: Prison Employee Gave Big-Dicked Fugitive Hacksaw Blades and Drills*






Clinton County District Attorney Andrew Wylie told CNN this morning that Clinton Correctional Facility employee Joyce Mitchell provided “provided some form of equipment or tools” to Richard Matt, the allegedly big-dicked prisoner who escapedlast Friday.

Sources later told CNN that the tools included drill bits, special lighted eyeglasses, and hacksaw blades, which Matt and his partner David Sweat used to cut through a cell wall and a 24-inch steam pipe.

Authorities believe Mitchell had some sort of inappropriate relationship with Matt, though she hasn’t been arrested or named a formal suspect. CNN sources claim Mitchell told investigators that Matt made her feel “special” and that she made phone calls to people connected to the convicted murderer, and former co-workers have also described her as a “troublemaker.” New York State Police Superintendent Joseph D’Amico has also accused Mitchell of planning to pick up the escaped convicts (she reportedly checked herself into the hospital instead).

Yesterday morning, dogs reportedly picked up the scent of Matt and Sweat inDannemora, the town that houses Clinton Correctional Facility, and led authorities to an area where they spent at least one night. Schools remain closed in the area as hundreds of law enforcement agents continue to search the area surrounding the town, which residents told the _Albany Times Union_ consists of “thick forest, swampland and a sand pit.”


----------



## Nazaneen

big dicked???? LOOOOOOOOLLOL did u change that title???? LMAOO

i figured it was that one with the genius iq and big peen who seduced the guard
after seeing the article i posted upthread


----------



## galleta31

Apparently coworkers had previously reported her for being very close with Matt but those reports were dismissed.  Smh.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Zaynab said:


> I read how they had to cut through a pipe, go through the prison tunnels, etc. That would take way more than 7 hours wouldn't it?



Yes. When they initially reported this story, some news outlet (can't remember which one) stated that they could have been missing for up to 36 HOURS before anyone noticed/started the search. They were both part of the "honor block", which meant they got more rec time, access to their own laundry and kitchen, and more, I believe.

I haven't heard that number since the beginning of coverage, but I believe it. There are way too many questions and not enough answers. The administration of that prison messed up royally.


----------



## Zaynab

Nazaneen said:


> big dicked???? LOOOOOOOOLLOL did u change that title???? LMAOO
> 
> i figured it was that one with the genius iq and big peen who seduced the guard
> after seeing the article i posted upthread


Big dicks will get you every time.


----------



## werenumber2

I understand their dad is a murderer and all, but I wouldn't need to know that my father has a big schlong too.


----------



## natural2008

barbiesocialite said:


> I find prison escapes fascinating.




I just can't stop following this story.


----------



## mzteaze

The longer it goes time wise, this story gets fishy.


----------



## Mortons

The prison guard needs to be arrested. And she needs to be held accountable for anything they do during their escape. AFAIC she just endangered the lives of anyone they come across.


----------



## BlueNile

Did CNN really use the term 'big-dicked'?


----------



## lux10023

i am entertained just just another episode of yt ppl aint ish 

talking about made her feel special...yeah she special ok a special case....

fine with me to let those yt ppl use their yt resources to find their yt killers....fine by me...give us a vacation from them all..ugh




Sosa said:


> If they weren't killers, I'd be slightly entertained by this.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I see they're creating a ripe environment for him to get more help staying out of prison.  They wrote that up like a damn romance novel, and as many foolish women that seem to be into these psychopaths, he will have a new one in no time.


----------



## winterinatl

He is good looking too. He gonna smile at some chick and be home free once she sees the dong.


----------



## FriscoGirl

I don't understand how convicted murderers can get extra free time (non-cell time)


----------



## Nazaneen

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I see they're creating a ripe environment for him to get more help staying out of prison.  They wrote that up like a damn romance novel, and as many foolish women that seem to be into these psychopaths, he will have a new one in no time.


!!!!!!!

like why did we need to know about his penis size lolol


----------



## GreenEyedJen

FriscoGirl said:


> I don't understand how convicted murderers can get extra free time (non-cell time)



Not only convicted, but convicted and an escape artist! The mastermind (I'm really not sure what the second guy did; for some reason I suspect a Walter White/Jesse Pinkman type of relationship) already escaped TWICE! And what do they do? Put his ass in the "Honor Block". That's some bull. It really is.


----------



## mzteaze

GreenEyedJen said:


> Not only convicted, but convicted and an escape artist! The mastermind (I'm really not sure what the second guy did; for some reason I suspect a Walter White/Jesse Pinkman type of relationship) already escaped TWICE! And what do they do? Put his ass in the "Honor Block". That's some bull. It really is.



Agreed.

I still think they were far too invested in the idea that the jail had NEVER ever had a jail break in 170 years.  He proved them wrong just like Sly Stallone in his jail break movie with Arnold.


----------



## Zaynab

BlueNile said:


> Did CNN really use the term 'big-dicked'?


I hope so. I'm so here for it 


WW wakes up from miserable marriage, getting big dick in prison and helps conman escape


----------



## Nazaneen

there is no way CNN used the term dick LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
wouldnt they say cock? lol


----------



## Zaynab

Nazaneen said:


> there is no way CNN used the term dick LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> wouldnt they say cock? lol


Don't mind me, I"m just acting like a bad kid using the word dick because I'm not sure if it's allowed  you know like "oh so and so said a bad word, he said ****, did you know that he said ****"


----------



## Nazaneen

Zaynab said:


> Don't mind me, I"m just acting like a bad kid using the word dick because I'm not sure if it's allowed  you know like "oh so and so said a bad word, he said ****, did you know that he said ****"



im sure its not allowed but i dont think we'll get in trouble for talking about this big dicked man with a big dick


----------



## Zaynab

Nazaneen said:


> im sure its not allowed but i dont think we'll get in trouble for talking about this big dicked man with a big dick


I'm sure him and his big dick talked the tools and pannies off that white lady, she looks like she was getting it


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I just heard they arrested an instructor?


----------



## natural2008

SoopremeBeing said:


> I just heard they arrested an instructor?




Da white lady Joyce Mitchell?


----------



## Peppermynt

natural2008 said:


> Da white lady Joyce Mitchell?



Yep ... Finally. A week later.  http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/12/us/new-york-prison-break/index.html



> (CNN)Joyce Mitchell, the New York prison tailor who allegedly aided a pair of convicted murderers before their brazen escape, is accused of providing material assistance to the fugitive felons, authorities said Friday.
> 
> Mitchell, who authorities said has voluntarily provided useful information in the six-day manhunt, was in custody and will be arraigned Friday evening.
> 
> She faces a felony charge of promoting prison contraband in the first degree and a misdemeanor charge of criminal facilitation in the fourth degree, according to New York State Police.
> 
> Since the breakout of felons Richard Matt and David Sweat was discovered Saturday, authorities have mentioned her as a possible getaway driver as well as a supplier of tools used in the escape. And her cell phone was used to make calls to people connected to Matt, according to a source.
> 
> Mitchell has told investigators that Matt made her feel "special" though she didn't say she was in love with him, a source familiar with the investigation said.
> 
> Her husband and prison co-worker, Lyle Mitchell, also is under investigation, authorities said.
> 
> Joyce Mitchell gave hacksaw blades, drill bits and lighted eyeglasses to the fugitive felons Richard Matt and David Sweat before their escape, sources said.
> 
> Mitchell "provided some form of equipment or tools" to the inmates while her husband "possibly could have been involved or at least had knowledge" of the escape, Clinton County District Attorney Andrew Wylie told CNN. The information was developed through interviews.
> 
> Lyle Mitchell has not been arrested or charged. Joyce Mitchell's relatives have denied she did anything wrong.
> 
> Her husband worked in the maintenance department at the tailoring block where his spouse was employed, Wylie said. Lyle Mitchell has worked at the prison since 2005, most recently as an $57,697-a-year industrial training supervisor, the same title his wife held, according to state records.
> 
> The hacksaw blades and other items given to Matt were purchased over the past few months, according to law enforcement sources with knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> Matt and Sweat used power tools to cut through cell walls that included a steel plate and sever a 24-inch steam pipe -- once to get in and once more to get out -- and surfaced through a manhole. Despite all the time, effort and noise likely involved, authorities didn't learn anything was awry until a bed check at 5:30 a.m. Saturday.


----------



## natural2008

Peppermynt said:


> Yep ... Finally. A week later.  http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/12/us/new-york-prison-break/index.html




This is just getting juicer and juicer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I wonder how many other inmates are tunneling out right now after reading about this?


----------



## aviddiva77

Well daymn. They put how much her husband makes as well. Why don't they put his d**k size as well? 

I'm reminded of Con Air, Life, except this isn't funny at all. They had a lot of help and a huge head start.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Nazaneen said:


> big dicked???? LOOOOOOOOLLOL did u change that title???? LMAOO
> 
> i figured it was that one with the genius iq and big peen who seduced the guard
> after seeing the article i posted upthread


I got choked when I read that.   Goodness!!


He's not ugly though.  And I guess his pipe laying action must be sufficient to have this crazy woman doing all of this.      

Damn fool.


----------



## Kiowa

aviddiva77 said:


> Well daymn. They put how much her husband makes as well. Why don't they put his d**k size as well?
> 
> I'm reminded of Con Air, Life, except this isn't funny at all. They had a lot of help and a *huge head *start.



I hope pun was not intended....but this lady marriage is prob over,and she'll get some time..but prob no big d**k where she's headed..


----------



## Kanky

I want to see the big D. They should post a picture when they catch him.


----------



## SimplyLive

@barbiesocialite


barbiesocialite said:


> I find prison escapes fascinating.
> 
> Anyone know of any good jail break movies?


@barbiesocialite

There is a show on ID called "I [Almost] got away with it" that often features prison breaks.


----------



## barbiesocialite

SimplyLive said:


> @barbiesocialite
> @barbiesocialite
> 
> There is a show on ID called "I [Almost] got away with it" that often features prison breaks.




I know exactly what show you're talking about.

Thanks @SimplyLive


----------



## soulfusion

rabs77 said:


> The guy in the first picture has crazy eyes.


And the one in the second picture looks mean as hell ... like he could slit your throat and think nothing of it.


----------



## mzteaze

@barbiesocialite 
Try Escape Plan (2013).


----------



## qchelle

Sosa said:


> If they weren't killers, I'd be slightly entertained by this.



I always root for people who escape from prison   like. ..how do you escape from prison? ! You must be extremely skilled! Job well done, hats off to you 

I hope they don't kill anyone else though


----------



## qchelle

SimplyLive said:


> @barbiesocialite
> @barbiesocialite
> 
> There is a show on ID called "I [Almost] got away with it" that often features prison breaks.



Me and my mom LOVE the ID channel. That's all we watch when I go over there lol


----------



## michelle81

qchelle said:


> I always root for people who escape from prison   like. ..how do you escape from prison? ! You must be extremely skilled! Job well done, hats off to you
> 
> I hope they don't kill anyone else though



I don't root for them, but I can't say I blame them. If I got locked up for life, I'd be trying to scheme and think of ways to get out of there as well. I hope this Mitchell lady gets some major time and has to pay back all of the money used on resources to try to find these guys. 
She had a husband and children at home and has given it all up for a "pipe dream". 
Some kind of a midlife crisis, I guess.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/06/26/escaped-murderer-richard-matt-shot-by-police.html









New York State Police, via Reuters

Michael DalyKate BriqueletM.L. Nestel*GOT HIM*
06.26.155:15 PM ET
*Escaped Murderer Richard Matt Killed By Police After Carjacking*
After three weeks on the lam, police finally caught up to Richard Matt and David Sweat when they tried to steal a camper.
Escaped murderer Richard Matt was shot and killed by a Border Patrol agent Friday after he and fellow escapee David Sweat tried to carjack a camper vehicle, law-enforcement sources tell The Daily Beast. The camper's driver called 911 and authorities finally caught up to the men since they broke out of prison on June 6.

Matt was shot in the vicinity of Lake Titus, approximately 10 miles west of Owl’s Head, where police said Monday they had found evidence that Matt and Sweat had broken into a cabin this week.

Days before, a man checking on his hunting camp — _*owned by a group of corrections officers*_ — saw someone run out of the back. A jug of water, an opened peanut butter jar, boots, toiletries and bloody socks were discovered at the camp, the _Plattsburgh Press-Republican_ reported. Police identified the DNA on the items as belonging to the men.





The Daily Beast
A trail camera outside of nearby Whippleville took a photo of the two men this week, law-enforcement sources tell The Daily Beast. Authorities had asked hunters to deploy the cameras now instead of waiting until August, when they are normally placed ahead of deer-hunting season, which begins on October 1. The camera photographed both men and showed Matt holding a shotgun. Trail cameras are silent and it’s believed that the two men did not know they had been seen. Photographic evidence, including a time-stamp, helped authorities refine their search.

Matt and Sweat were on the lam since  guards at Clinton Correctional realized they were missing during a routine check. The elaborate break involved using power tools to cut through a steel wall, reach a six-story catwalk and a maze of tunnels before exiting through a manhole some distance from the prison walls. The criminals stuffed their bedsheets to make it appear they were asleep and left behind a sticky note with a racist Asian caricature that read, “Have a nice day.”

Their criminal records are chilling. Matt was convicted for kidnapping, killing and dismembering his boss in 1997 before fleeing to Mexico — where he fatally stabbed an American and was serving a 20-year sentence. At one point, Matt eventhreatened to kill his own half-brother if he refused to do his bidding.

In 2007, U.S. Marshals collecting a drug kingpin from Mexico got another surprise. Mexican prison officials said Matt was so awful they were “giving him back,” according to the _Niagara Gazette_. A year later, Matt was put on trial in New York, where authorities installed electrodes under his suit and placed a sniper on the roof in case he fled.

Meanwhile, David Sweat was serving a life sentence for the cold-blooded murder of Broome County Sheriff’s Deputy Kevin Tarsia. Sweat and two accomplices had returned from burglarizing a Pennsylvania weapons store in July 2002 and drove to a local park in Kirkwood, New York. Around 3:30 am., the 36-year-old cop got out of his squad car and approached them. Sweat sprayed him with bullets before running him over with his car. One of Sweat’s buddies then shot the wounded Tarsia in the head, killing him.

Matt was put on trial in New York, where authorities installed electrodes under his suit and placed a sniper on the roof in casehe fled.
On the fourth day of the manhunt, authorities were eyeing prison tailor-shop supervisor Joyce Mitchell in connection with the escape. The 51-year-old mother was arrested days later and confessed to helping the killers flee. She planned to be their getaway driver but got cold feet and drove herself to the hospital for an anxiety attack, police said.

Mitchell reportedly had sex with Matt and Sweat in the penitentiary — even though her husband Lyle was a maintenance worker there. The prisonpreviously investigated Mitchell after receiving a complaint about her sexual relations with Sweat, but officials didn’t have enough evidence to take action against her.

The cuckolded husband said he believed Joyce Mitchell’s assurances that she never had sex with the murderers. “She swore on her son's life that definitely, ‘Never have I ever had sex’ [with Matt or Sweat],” Lyle Mitchell told NBC News.

Matt — sweet talker known for drawing Oprah portraits — gave Joyce Mitchell pills to knock out her husband. “She said, ‘I love my husband, I am not hurtin’ him.’ She said, ‘Then I knew I was over my head," Lyle Mitchell recalled.

Investigators said Mitchell smuggled hacksaw blades and drill bits into frozen hamburger meat, which she stored in a tailor shop refrigerator. Fellow corrections employee Gene Palmer, who along with a third worker was placed on administrative leave, then delivered the contraband to Matt’s and Sweat’s cells.

The cons lived on the prison’s honor block, which permitted TVs, refrigerators and hotplates in cells, along with other perks not enjoyed by the general population. The special privileges likely played a part in their escape. (Since the breakout, officials shut down Clinton Correctional’s honor block, the _Albany Times Union_reported.)

For three weeks, authorities chased hundreds of leads and expanded their search to Vermont, Mexico and Canada, which is 20 miles north of the prison. Meanwhile the U.S. Marshals Service put the fugitives on its 15 Most Wanted list, a placement only for the “worst of the worst,” an official told CNN.


----------



## FriscoGirl

These guys got NO WHERE! I read a news report that said Matt was shot 38 miles from the prison. I wonder if they walked in a  circle a some points. Thank God no more innocent lives have been lost!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

David Sweat is still on the loose!!!


----------



## Ogoma

In all that time they couldn't get further? Why were they still together? Dumb. But glad they were stupid.


----------



## mzteaze

The first thing I thought was big D was dead and gone.... Thanks to this thread.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I knew Matt was going to end up dead. He was not going to go down without a fight


Joyce Mitchell is a liar. She needs to be sent straight to jail/prison.  Do not pass GO, do not collect $200.    

And the media is crazy for constantly talking about him being well-endowed.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My guess is they were going to kill Joyce and take her car.  They seemingly had no plan B when she backed out.


----------



## natural2008

So things just are adding up to me:
1. The killers used tools left behind by construction workers and put the tools back each night when they were done to not raise any suspicions. So no one heard the loud noise from the killers using these tools when they were cutting through the heavy cement or whatever they were cutting through. 

2. What did Joyce think she was going to gain from helping these two breakout of jail? 

I know you all can't answer but I keep asking myself these two questions.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Wow, all this time has passed, and I was thinking they had crossed the border into Canada or Mexico.

These mofos were right down the street


----------



## fasika

So they ran in circles for 3 weeks? LOL


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Wow. matt's birthday was June 25. He got killed the day after his birthday.


----------



## laurend

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I knew Matt was going to end up dead. He was not going to go down without a fight
> 
> 
> Joyce Mitchell is a liar. She needs to be sent straight to jail/prison.  Do not pass GO, do not collect $200.
> 
> And the media is crazy for constantly talking about him being well-endowed.



I haven't been following the story that closely. I didn't know he had a big one. Why did they bring that up? Wasn't he almost finished with his prison sentence? @nathansgirl1908


----------



## michelle81

natural2008 said:


> So things just are adding up to me:
> 1. The killers used tools left behind by construction workers and put the tools back each night when they were done to not raise any suspicions. So no one heard the loud noise from the killers using these tools when they were cutting through the heavy cement or whatever they were cutting through.
> 
> 2. What did Joyce think she was going to gain from helping these two breakout of jail?
> 
> I know you all can't answer but I keep asking myself these two questions.



I'm not sure about the 2nd question but Joyce was crazy in love. Supposedly she was having sex with one or both of the guys and I'm sure they were just using her to get what they wanted and she fell for it. I was thinking if they were found alive or never found at all that they would have tried to kill Joyce for messing up their getaway plans.


----------



## barbiesocialite

Who was the female prison guard in love with?


----------



## michelle81

barbiesocialite said:


> Who was the female prison guard in love with?



It was reported she was having a sexual relationship with Richard Matt and that the guys were going to kill her husband once they got away. I seriously doubt any of the guys were in love with her, but I think she was in her own little head.
She was probably having some kind of midlife crisis and they fed her all kinds of stories and manipulated her into helping with all of this, now she's messed up the rest of her life and changed her family forever. It will be interesting to see if her husband stands by her through this or divorces.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

laurend said:


> I haven't been following the story that closely. I didn't know he had a big one. Why did they bring that up? Wasn't he almost finished with his prison sentence? @nathansgirl1908


No, I think he had a life sentence. He hacked up his boss.  

They brought up his paynus because a cop who worked on one of his cases was talking about how handsome he was and how well-endowed he was.


----------



## nysister

michelle81 said:


> It was reported she was having a sexual relationship with Richard Matt and that the guys were going to kill her husband once they got away. I seriously doubt any of the guys were in love with her, but I think she was in her own little head.
> She was probably having some kind of midlife crisis and they fed her all kinds of stories and manipulated her into helping with all of this, now she's messed up the rest of her life and changed her family forever. It will be interesting to see if her husband stands by her through this or divorces.



That wasn't the first husband she cheated on, her first said this wasn't out of character for her.


----------



## natural2008

nysister said:


> That wasn't the first husband she cheated on, her first said this wasn't out of character for her.



Aaaah Joyce was a hoe/THOT I see.


----------



## nysister

natural2008 said:


> Aaaah Joyce was a hoe/THOT I see.



Yup, it sure seems that way, here's the quote and link. This is actually the second article I've read with a similar comment by him, this one gave more detail.

"Mitchell's ex-husband, Tobey Premo, isn't surprised at her possible involvement.

The 51-year-old Massena farmer was her high school sweetheart in St. Regis Falls, some 50 miles west of Dannemora. They were married for five years until she had at least two affairs, according to the Daily Mail.

"Sure she cheated on me," Premo told the publication on Wednesday. "It wasn't just with Lyle, her husband now, but with another guy she worked with. I found out because his girlfriend came to me and told me about it."

http://www.syracuse.com/crime/index...hell_prison_escape_ny_cheater_matt_sweat.html


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Further evidence that men don't care about how a woman looks when they just want to fluck


----------



## [email protected]@

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Further evidence that men don't care about how a woman looks when they just want to fluck



Well, they were "lifers". I don't think any of those prisoner would turn down some old cooch.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

keyawarren said:


> Well, they were "lifers". I don't think any of those prisoner would turn down some old cooch.


I'm talking about the fact that she cheated on her first husband with a bunch of men.   

The prisoners were just using her to get out. That's a given.


----------



## MrsTimberlake

David Sweat has been shot and captured.  Sounds like he was 2 miles from Canada.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Yes, David Sweat finally headed toward Canada after 3 weeks and was shot.


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ne...mate-david-sweat-shot-malone-new-york-n383411

*Escaped Inmate David Sweat Shot Near Canadian Border*
by TOM WINTER and ELISHA FIELDSTADT

Convicted murderer and escaped inmate David Sweat was shot near the Canadian border Sunday, multiple New York State officials with knowledge of the investigation and manhunt told NBC News.

Senior officials said Sweat was wounded but is alive and was taken into custody just south of the Canadian border.

The news comes more than three weeks after Sweat broke free from Clinton Correctional Facility, and two days after Richard Matt, 49, the man he escaped with, was killed by law enforcement.




David Sweat, 34, escaped from the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y. New York State Police via AP
Matt was shot dead in Malone, which is about 40 miles away from the prison and 20 miles away from the Canadian border.

More than 1,300 law enforcement officers were combing Malone and Duane Sunday, increased from the 1,200 who were searching in the same area the day before. Officials had said that there was no evidence to suggest that Sweat was in the area, but nothing indicated otherwise.


----------



## FriscoGirl

MrsTimberlake said:


> David Sweat has been shot and captured.  Sounds like he was 2 miles from Canada.



21 days and they could not make 50 miles on foot?!?! I really don't understand, unless, like I said before, they were walking in circles for a period of time


----------



## michelle81

FriscoGirl said:


> 21 days and they could not make 50 miles on foot?!?! I really don't understand, unless, like I said before, they were walking in circles for a period of time



I think they didn't have a plan beyond the Joyce lady having a getaway car. They were probably walking aimlessly and without a compass to let them know which direction to head through the woods.
Lesson learned: Always have a plan B.


----------



## TayMac

They might get an episode of "I (Almost) Got Away With it" on ID.


----------



## Nazaneen

a black murderer escaped in NC, with the help of a black guard who he was sleeping with.


*ANOTHER convicted murderer, 29, escapes North Carolina prison with 'help of kitchen worker' and still remains at large*


*Kristopher McNeil, 29, is believed to have scaled the fence of the minimum-security unit at Brown Creek Correctional Institution in Polkton on Saturday*
*Kendra Lynette Miller, 33, has been charged with harboring, aiding and abetting a fugitive and providing an inmate with a cell phone*
*She has also been charged with having sex with an inmate*
*Miller and McNeil worked in the kitchen together at the prison *
*McNeil was serving a 14-year sentence for second-degree murder and was scheduled to be released in 2018*
By Associated Press and Dailymail.com Reporter
Published: 17:07 EST, 28 June 2015  |  Updated: 21:43 EST, 28 June 2015










*48* shares

View comments
A convicted murderer has escaped from a North Carolina prison and a kitchen worker has been arrested and charged with helping him breakout.
Kristopher McNeil, 29, is believed to have scaled the fence at the minimum-security unit of Brown Creek Correctional Institution in Polkton on Saturday, prison officials said.
Kendra Lynette Miller, 33, has been charged with harboring a fugitive, aiding and abetting a fugitive, having sex with an inmate and providing a cell phone to an inmate.
The case is strikingly similar to that of two convicted murderers who broke out of a maximum-security prison in upstate New York three weeks ago.








Kristopher McNeil, 29, is believed to have scaled the fence at Brown Creek Correctional Institution in Polkton on Saturday. Kendra Lynette Miller, 33, has been arrested and charged with helping him breakout
*RELATED ARTICLES*


Previous
1
Next




 Second 'Shawshank' escapee shot twice and captured ALIVE by...  


 Pictured: Hero state trooper who shot and injured second... 
*Share this article*

Share




Miller, has been charged with harboring a fugitive, aiding and abetting a fugitive, having sex with an inmate and providing a cell phone to an inmate
Miller and McNeil are believed to have worked in the prison kitchen together, state prisons spokeswoman Pamela Walker said.
Miller began working at the prison in December.
McNeil was serving a 14-year sentence for second-degree murder after he was convicted in 2009.
His release was scheduled for 2018.
McNeil pleaded guilty to second-degree murder and possession of a firearm by a convicted felon, the Winston-Salem Journal reported in 2009.
He killed Lancelot "Bobby" Muir, 44, who was found shot to death along a creek near his girlfriend's home. Muir was awaiting trial on cocaine trafficking charges at the time of his death.
McNeil was serving a 14-year sentence and was scheduled for release in 2018.
Miller is currently being held in Anson County Jail in lieu of $500,000 bail, *NBC News *reported.
'Unprofessional conduct by correction staff will not be tolerated,' State Prisons Director George Solomon said in a statement on Sunday.




+2




+2
Details of the escape came as law officers killed Richard Matt (right)  and shot and captured David Sweat (left) this week after they broke out of a maximum-security prison in upstate New York earlier this month
'We will pursue criminal charges and support prosecution to the fullest extent of the law.' 
On Sunday, David Sweat, was apprehended by police after being shot, while fellow fugitive, double killer Richard Matt, was shot dead by police on Friday.
Clinton Correctional Facility prison tailing shop instructor Joyce Mitchell got close to the men while working with them, prosecutors said.
She was charged with promoting prison contraband, which authorities said included hacksaw blades and chisels and allegedly agreed to be their getaway driver after their escape, but backed out.
Mitchell has pleaded not guilty to the charges. 

Read more:

Prison Worker Helps N.C. Murderer Escape, Authorities Say - NBC News


----------



## guudhair

"Miller began working at the prison in December".

So she risked her job and freedom for some no life she met six months ago?


----------



## nathansgirl1908

These chicks are going to get enough of this. My classmate, who was working as a correctional officer, was murdered three years ago by an inmate she dated.  He was released and started stalking her.   Killed her in front of her mother and her two little girls.   And she had actually paid for her funeral the week before.  That tells me she felt like there was just no hope and that he was going to kill her. 

My nerves are still torn up about it.    I had a premonition about it.  Still haven't gotten over it.  I don't understand these women. I never will.  

Stop dating them.  Stop sleeping with them.  Stop helping them escape. They will kill you.


----------



## samanthathebrave

If you're being released in 2018, why not just sit down and chill   you're not going to be able to get far enough away


----------



## guudhair

I guess that was too long of a wait.  He'd rather chance more years being tacked on to it. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I have been largely ignoring this story. I need to read this thread from the beginning.


----------



## PretteePlease

1 dead 1 shot in the hospital.....took long enough


----------



## Zaynab

nathansgirl1908 said:


> These chicks are going to get enough of this. My classmate, who was working as a correctional officer, was murdered three years ago by an inmate she dated.  He was released and started stalking her.   Killed her in front of her mother and her two little girls.   And she had actually paid for her funeral the week before.  That tells me she felt like there was just no hope and that he was going to kill her.
> 
> My nerves are still torn up about it.    I had a premonition about it.  Still haven't gotten over it.  I don't understand these women. I never will.
> 
> Stop dating them.  Stop sleeping with them.  Stop helping them escape. They will kill you.


That is so awful. I"m so sorry.

I don't understand how these women get sucked into this. Well, I do, most criminals are manipulative and cunning and they fall for the mouth game they are putting out.


----------



## Mai Tai

nathansgirl1908 said:


> These chicks are going to get enough of this. My classmate, who was working as a correctional officer, was murdered three years ago by an inmate she dated.  He was released and started stalking her.   Killed her in front of her mother and her two little girls.   And she had actually paid for her funeral the week before.  That tells me she felt like there was just no hope and that he was going to kill her.
> 
> My nerves are still torn up about it.    I had a premonition about it.  Still haven't gotten over it.  I don't understand these women. I never will.
> 
> Stop dating them.  Stop sleeping with them.  Stop helping them escape. They will kill you.



Wow that is absolutely horrible.


----------



## SmileyNY

samanthathebrave said:


> If you're being released in 2018, why not just sit down and chill   you're not going to be able to get far enough away



Whaaat? I thought they were both in for life? Wow. What a dumb move.


----------



## crlsweetie912

SmileyNY said:


> Whaaat? I thought they were both in for life? Wow. What a dumb move.


The latest one that was posted the Black Guy and Lady he was due for release in 2018.  Not the two from NY.


----------



## mzteaze

fasika said:


> So they ran in circles for 3 weeks? LOL



That was my question.  I guess Google maps was out of the question for them.  LOL


----------



## nysister

nathansgirl1908 said:


> These chicks are going to get enough of this. My classmate, who was working as a correctional officer, was murdered three years ago by an inmate she dated.  He was released and started stalking her.   Killed her in front of her mother and her two little girls.   And she had actually paid for her funeral the week before.  That tells me she felt like there was just no hope and that he was going to kill her.
> 
> My nerves are still torn up about it.    I had a premonition about it.  Still haven't gotten over it.  I don't understand these women. I never will.
> 
> Stop dating them.  Stop sleeping with them.  Stop helping them escape. They will kill you.



That is so tragic! I'm baffled as to why someone would even want to date someone in prison? If I worked in a prison while I wouldn't think of myself as "better" necessarily (depending on who I'd be comparing myself to) I would certainly be on another level. The thought of even engaging with a prisoner as a friend seems odd, as a potential lover just seems to come from the realm of the twilight zone. Why? Aren't there any normal people out there?


----------



## guudhair

nysister said:


> Aren't there any normal people out there?



Not really and you may get punched in the face if you reject them...but at least they are free...

Purple font...


----------



## moneychaser

Bump!  Anyone watching the Showtime miniseries?


----------



## LostInAdream

moneychaser said:


> Bump!  Anyone watching the Showtime miniseries?


No, but I plan to. How is it?


----------



## GreenEyedJen

moneychaser said:


> Bump!  Anyone watching the Showtime miniseries?



Yes. I’m loving it. My SO and I have basically been spending the last several Sundays impatiently waiting for 10 pm.


----------



## FriscoGirl

GreenEyedJen said:


> Yes. I’m loving it. My SO and I have basically been spending the last several Sundays impatiently waiting for 10 pm.



What’s the name of it?


----------



## moneychaser

https://www.sho.com/escape-at-dannemora


----------

